# mud mixture for bazooka



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

i havent been 
using the bazooka long just the banjo having a hard time getting the right mixture for it i use usg all purpose green lid how loose does everyone make theirs? just trying to get a idea on how m
uch water to add thanks


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

you need a fair amount of water,not familiar with usg muds,but for example,for flats maybe 7 coffee cups,and for angles even more,you should see your mud make a burp/big bubble when the mixer stops spinning.
or if you know how to make pancakes,about that mixture,not joking


----------



## Bill from Indy (Apr 26, 2010)

for flat work, I usually use 2 quart size cups you would get from mcD's or burger king...etc...for angles, I usually go 3...i keep the large size plastic ones in truck and usually just hang it on the paddle in water bucket...plastic ones will last job put paper ones usually bottom blows out by end of day


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

i was only using 2 cups but had to really push with7 should be able to fly . no other tapers in my area use tools so its a lot of triall and error thanks for any help


----------



## Bill from Indy (Apr 26, 2010)

sdrdrywall said:


> i was only using 2 cups but had to really push with7 should be able to fly . no other tapers in my area use tools so its a lot of triall and error thanks for any help


when you say cups, you mean an actual cup? (8oz) or 2 quart size cups? for green mud, 2qts should be good for flats...3 is soup normally for me


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

no it was the small coffee cups so mud was pretty thick


----------



## Bill from Indy (Apr 26, 2010)

whoops double post...but yea...got to move to the quart cups


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

sdrdrywall said:


> i havent been
> using the bazooka long just the banjo having a hard time getting the right mixture for it i use usg all purpose green lid how loose does everyone make theirs? just trying to get a idea on how m
> uch water to add thanks


 Here's the short answer and the quickets way to find out. Take them cups they are talking about (thats the super sized dinks). add three of em,, 3 FULL ones. 

Here's the deal, you are just getting into auto tools, and you can't believe how much you have to thin that stuff,,, so thin it up!!!!!!!! Go ahead and take the plunge. Hint(that junk they told you about too thin mud not sticking or whatever or that its gonna shrink too much,,,, that was a LIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Here's the short answer (thats the super sized dinks)


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

ahh ha ha thats the super sized dinks,now we all know why your wife was going to hit you over the head with a frying pan,to keep you out of the bed room.:jester:
WD-40:whistling2:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

USG taping mud for the bazooka, Get a small plastic measuring jug and add 2litres of water, or half a gallon for you??? I Think???


----------



## Lloydnz (Oct 21, 2010)

cazna said:


> USG taping mud for the bazooka, Get a small plastic measuring jug and add 2litres of water, or half a gallon for you??? I Think???


 how much water do you use on your flats just curious canza!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Bill from Indy said:


> when you say cups, you mean an actual cup? (8oz) or 2 quart size cups? for green mud, 2qts should be good for flats...3 is soup normally for me


Or,There are 32 fluid ounces in a quart. 
sdrdrywall can do the math:yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> USG taping mud for the bazooka, Get a small plastic measuring jug and add 2litres of water, or half a gallon for you??? I Think???


that would be about 4- 8oz coffee cups,maybe 5 tops,that sounds like too little of water,but I have never used the mud your using so......


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Lloydnz said:


> how much water do you use on your flats just curious canza!


How much are you using for bazooka and flats Lloydnz, and what kind of mud :thumbsup:


----------



## Saul_Surfaces (Jan 8, 2010)

It sounds like the OP is used to a banjo. If so, this may make sense. I find for the bazooka I use about 2/3 (or a little less) the amount of water that I would have used for the banjo.

It doesn't seem to be a big deal too thick or thin. Too thin its messy, and too thick the bazooka gets a bit sluggish, but the tape will still work. Then hopefully the next bucket will be mixed closer to ideal.

That's my 2 cents worth anyway


----------



## Lloydnz (Oct 21, 2010)

cazna said:


> How much are you using for bazooka and flats Lloydnz, and what kind of mud :thumbsup:


I use usg total compound. 1ltr to 1.5 per 20kg box load


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

disregard my last post cazna,you sound about right,we use Imperial and metric here,gets confusing some times,but one litre is 33 oz,so sayz google


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> disregard my last post cazna,you sound about right,we use Imperial and metric here,gets confusing some times,but one litre is 33 oz,so sayz google


Gets confusing alright, if i try and follow PT with there paint amounts i have no idea how much they talking about.


----------



## taper71 (Dec 9, 2007)

I use my can am tube for water measuring. 1 full tube then a 1/4 tube for flats and 1 full tube and a little better than a 1/4 for angles. I used to tape with that system until I got a badzooka but still use it cause its just a great all around tool to have. On angle day Ill stick my 2 " on it to do door jambs and if I just got small tape jobs to do it s faster than breaking out the badzooka. Oh I use the prorock taping .


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

Dude, you don't need to be measuring anything. Just scoop up -2 #5 or 6 knife full of mud, and throw it aside. Then get your water and fill it up to the top of the bucket and mix it. You can make it very water, it doesn't matter. If its really watery and it starts splashing while you are whipping the tape, don't whip the tape right away. Wait 10-15 minutes and keep going with the bazooka. Then come back and while the mud and it will be a little harder.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

I've followed behind a guy who used mud thicker than I use in my banjo. And some who used it thinned down more than I thin it down. It all seems to work. But the thick stuff made wiping harder, and was more prone to possible tapes not imbedded far enough problems. And his bazooka seemed to break more.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

JustMe said:


> I've followed behind a guy who used mud thicker than I use in my banjo. And some who used it thinned down more than I thin it down. It all seems to work. But the thick stuff made wiping harder, and was more prone to possible tapes not imbedded far enough problems. And his bazooka seemed to break more.


justme,tell your buddy ,that when laying tape,it's the one time you hope your work will shrink,runny is better:yes:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> justme,tell your buddy ,that when laying tape,it's the one time you hope your work will shrink,runny is better:yes:


My "buddy" wasn't my buddy. He was the one who was supposed to train me originally, and who I referred to once as being worthy of the term "idiot". He got fired finally.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

joepro0000 said:


> Dude, you don't need to be measuring anything. Just scoop up -2 #5 or 6 knife full of mud, and throw it aside. Then get your water and fill it up to the top of the bucket and mix it. You can make it very water, it doesn't matter. If its really watery and it starts splashing while you are whipping the tape, don't whip the tape right away. Wait 10-15 minutes and keep going with the bazooka. Then come back and while the mud and it will be a little harder.


Wait 10-15 min. I don't believe waiting that long myself. It will start to dry taking a longer period to wipe out especially if you are running angles. Mud will start to get thicker the longer it sets from the moister sucking into the rock. I like to run out two bazooka fills (sometimes 3) then wipe if doing myself. If you are running a bazooka for 15 mins do you realize how much tape you can put on? Even if you have 2 guys wiping down they can get way behind if they don't have a little bounce in their ass...Maybe for some they can't get too much tape ran in that amount of time so I could see your point, but 15 min... it just makes it hard to wipe down.. the mud needs to flow under the tape, don't need a steam roller to get this accomplished.. go easy on your wrist.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

silverstilts said:


> Wait 10-15 min. I don't believe waiting that long myself. It will start to dry taking a longer period to wipe out especially if you are running angles. Mud will start to get thicker the longer it sets from the moister sucking into the rock. I like to run out two bazooka fills (sometimes 3) then wipe if doing myself. If you are running a bazooka for 15 mins do you realize how much tape you can put on? Even if you have 2 guys wiping down they can get way behind if they don't have a little bounce in their ass...Maybe for some they can't get too much tape ran in that amount of time so I could see your point, but 15 min... it just makes it hard to wipe down.. the mud needs to flow under the tape, don't need a steam roller to get this accomplished.. go easy on your wrist.


 Well said Silver, and a good point to remember,,,,, The amount of time the tape spends on the wall is integral to the operation,,,,(ya'll didn't think I knew that word,,, did ya???)


----------



## SaskMud (Jun 9, 2010)

1 & 1\3rd of the large can am tubes of water is a nice mix


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

I use the "tube" to add water - a full tube is a good start for bazooka taping mud using the "yellow" lid ProRoc Best Mud in the Joint or other taping mud. Mix up and add more water if needed. (coffee cups are for coffee).


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

*depends*

depends on how mch tape yo laydown at a time usually I go 2 drips of the mixer paddle and on the angle one medium drip


----------

